# Rd 2 Game 4: Heat @ Bulls (5/13 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, May 13, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can we please just beat these talentless bums and move on with our lives?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt look like Deng will be ready for this one. Hinrich practiced some according to Thibs, who was fined $35k by the league for this post game ref comments. 

Found this interesting


> Couper Moorhead @CoupNBA
> LeBron practicing the Ray Allen free-throw routine again after going back to the deep knee bend last game.


He went 11 for 11 with the old style in game 3.

The mouthpiece for Wade will be a permanent thing from now on


> Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick
> Why is Wade wearing a mouthpiece? "Because I get hit in the mouth too much and I can't eat during the week." Says it is permanent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like that LeBron is determined to master it. Process over result. I was tweeting Couper Moorhead about the article, and he said James often becomes infatuated with something for roughly a week, then drifts away from it. Guessing that's what happened with the early taxi he started taking with Ray to get shots up before games. Could be we just don't hear about it though. I do get the impression he still joins Ray in his post-practice routine regularly.

Didn't know Wade was getting jacked up in the mouth that much. Maybe he isn't trying to influence officials every time he puts his hand to his mouth looking for blood after plays at the rim. :whoknows:

Really interested to see if the Bulls keep up with the ancillary nonsense during the game. The home court inspired a bit more brashness in them, hence the bizarre post-whistle shoves by Noah and Mohammed. As we've seen with Boston and Indiana, that stuff doesn't rock the Heat, but I'm not surprised they gave it a whack after they won their championship by ending our streak amidst rough play.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Must win tomorrow, Lebron needs to be Lebron from the start. It's a must because I don't know how much more Cole can be Supercole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> K.C. Johnson ‏@KCJHoop 2h
> Thibodeau said Deng, Hinrich are "most likely out". That means out in his world. #Bulls


Deng sounds like he's far from returning


> K.C. Johnson ‏@KCJHoop 23h
> Deng said he tried to work out Saturday and threw up. Merely warmed up today and had to stop. He's out for Game 4. #Bulls


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like Hugh Douglas just said on Numbers Never Lie; Chicago came out playing bully ball, now Miami is finishing it with bully ball.

Let's start the descent of their coffin into the ground tonight, and finish the burial on Wednesday.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"For a team in Miami that doesn't want to fight because they have too much to lose...Udonis Halsem has no idea what you're talking about. I want to see what happens if Nate Robinson accidentally makes Udonis Haslem mad."-Bomani Jones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dan Crawford is the head official tonight.

We're 17-3 in playoff games Danny has reffed since '04 (56-42 in others)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Am I the only one who is curious about Dwyane? Why is he playing so lethargic? Nagging injuries? His knee? Why are there no reports about it? It's gonna be a lot harder to win it all without him playing at a high level.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same lineups and inactives tonight for both teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to be clinical. Give them a game 2 style beat down and crush their morale. We can't let them take this game and have them breathe new life. Time for the kill shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Check that. Bulls changed their inactive list. Deng is now active. Doubtful he plays. Maybe pulls a David Lee?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD

Playing through Wade early on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-2 Heat 

Good start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting killed on the glass early. Been very lucky that the Bulls cant make anything at the moment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta board guys. They won't miss shots forever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses, slow to get back, his man hits a J. Customary.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rio with a wonderful no look pass to a cutting Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

nice pass and nice cut


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

Another great pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again getting lucky that they're missing on their 2nd chances.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD has all our rebounds. Lebron..Chris...Anybody?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

letting them grab 8 offensive boards in the first quarter is awful.

Lucky to have the lead right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-15 after 1

Heat end up shooting 59% for the quarter to the Bulls 27%.

Could have and probably should have a bigger lead than this. 

Gotta clean up the boards. Hasnt hurt us, but it will if we keep on allowing all these 2nd and 3rd chance opportunities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird and1

nice set up by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shane 3333

Ray 333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh yeah baby, sexy game so far. Keep it up. Gash these punks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Absolutely no reason to go to a Wade-only lineup there. No reason at all.

Wade took a knee to his bad knee and is now on the bench.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn that boy's knee is broken.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Emphatic throw down from The King.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Wade, sucks seeing him like this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-33 at the half

Just on the stat sheet, you'd think we were up much more. Heat shooting 53%, Bulls 27%. But just 44 points in that half.

Definitely much that needs to improve in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes Wade...wtf is that first half!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please finish them Miami. Don't **** around.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron and Bosh are playing great. But Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another long J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade lives!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores on a beautiful setup by Lebron.

Game was getting away from the Heat, but they go on a mini 4-0 run to get the lead back up to 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is our D being awesome? Or is their O that bad?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to put them away. Letting them hang around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by UD to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back J's by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Good sacrifice by Battier.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

COLE WORLD!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333 at the buzzer!

Wow

61-42 after 3

Was gonna say that the Heat were not capitalizing on the Bulls misses to end this half. Both teams were really, really awful to end this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls looking extra exhausted tonight. They had two days off in between games. They'd been going every other day for about 2 1/2 weeks. Seems like that extra day wasnt good for them.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

9 points for Bulls in this quarter. This is the lowest they ever had in a playoff game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier misses a three but LeBron makes one after that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BIRDMAN BIRDMAN :laugh:

Great block by Bird


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Game 5 will be just as big a blowout as Game 2.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Rejected by Birdman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how the **** did that go in? :laugh:

Bulls are struggling to score and the Heat get a crazy lucky tip in like that.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, how the **** did that go in? :laugh:


Andersen got it. Right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Andersen got it. Right?


Officially called a "layup" by Birdman and an "assist" by Bosh :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Officially called a "layup" by Birdman and an "assist" by Bosh :laugh:


Yeah.  There's no other option.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Andersen got it. Right?


Nope Teague got it. He's a Heat spy.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

These guys are done.

What's funny is ESPN had a poll after Game 1, and 60% said the Bulls would win the series....


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bulls are not even trying now. Understandable but boring.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Haslem, Battier and Bosh got 4 fouls each.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We have been unlucky with many shots going in and out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh man, just noticed Nate Robinson is 0-12.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Feel just like that game in Feb. right after the allstar break. Sloppy as all hell, felt like Chi was enough to kinda hang around but game was never "really" in doubt


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bulls end with 65 points and 25 FG%. This is the lowest ever for them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UD40 said:


> These guys are done.
> 
> What's funny is ESPN had a poll after Game 1, and 60% said the Bulls would win the series....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 88-65

A sloppy, blowout win. Tonight probably showed more about where the Bulls are than where the Heat are. 

Lebron was Lebron. Bosh was great.

Wade has to get better. 

Bulls set 3 more records tonight. Least amount of points in a playoff game, lowest shooting % in a playoff game, and least amount of points in a post season quarter. That to go along with the largest loss in franchise playoff history in game 2.

Gotta close them out at home on Wednesday. Cant let that one slip.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

"They won one in Miami", yeah. Thanks to the refs and some Bulls players overperforming. We won two in Chicago fair and square and didn't do our best.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


>


So the intelligent people live in Florida... :whoosh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

I would have liked if LeBron got one more rebound, which would make him our best rebounder today. Now he shares it with Haslem (7 each). But good for Haslem.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The TNT studio is great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 4m
> Dwyane Wade said he's been using tape to "move the kneecap over" and help with his bone bruise


Ok, that sounds a little more serious than I thought.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
> Yes, Dwyane Wade has an injury. Yes, his teammates have acknowledged as much. LeBron, "We know D-Wade is battling his knee injury. (cont)."
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
> LeBron on Wade's knee (cont.): "Right now he is nowhere near 100 percent."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ Good to get some info on that, I knew he wasn't right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> ^ Good to get some info on that, I knew he wasn't right.


You're just now hearing about his bone bruises?


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Odds Wade sits game 5?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never thought "move the kneecap over" would arise from a bone bruise. With all the time he's had off, this is a lot more serious than initially indicated. Looks like he might already be at that Heat Shaq stage where all it takes is a bruise to ruin him.

About to watch the game, but based off what I've read it seems we saw the real "bad" Wade tonight. Surely ESPN and others think he played better though, since he took 3 more shots than game 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Odds he sits are pretty high I think.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like the Bulls' spirits were broken in G3. Start Juwan at SG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

IU wanna see Mike Miller go off and go all game 5 finals on their ass.

FINISH THEM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade said after the game that the knee isnt gonna get any better at the moment so he sees no reason to sit out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uck. I'm halfway through the game. That grimace and limp looked bad. Good sign he was able to come in so quickly. Noticed when he came back he went off his left foot for a lefty layup after a great drive to get to the rim, and missed. Hoping that was just the timing of the play and not him feeling uncomfortable going off his right on the lefty drive. Would've been an easy finish had he gone off the right.

And the pants... :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This version of Cole we're seeing is like a negative of what he's been most of his career so far. Starting to get that Cleveland State swag.

:noco:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You're just now hearing about his bone bruises?


No I knew about the bruise, but it sounds worse than that. Tape to push his kneecap over, blegh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Even Cole has been better than Wade. Wade go to Germany please...


Edit: I think Wade needs to lose weight maybe 10-15 pounds in the upper body. He's a wide dude, maybe get more lean/wiry type body. 

He'd be faster and probably save him self nagging injuries.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Dr., I actually agree with everything in your post. 15 might be too much though.

The knee cap is moved over to not rub over the bruise.


----------

